# Inexpensive 80 lumen incandescent! Stryker LX6AK2! Have you folks seen this?



## ThomasH (Nov 20, 2005)

*Inexpensive Surefire type light! Stryker LX6AK2! Have you folks seen this?*

Hey have you folks seen this Surefire type flashlight? The LX6AK2 Stryker?







The description says 80 lumens output, 70 minutes battery run time, 5.87 in. aluminum body, high pressure Xenon bulb, high tensile pocket/belt clip, water resistance o-ring sealed and anti-roll bezel.

For US$27.95 :-0 

http://www.tacticalperformancegear.com/st6vli.html

What do ya think? Sounds like a deal!

- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey have you seen this inexpensive Surefire type flashlight? The Stryker LX6AK2?






http://www.tacticalperformancegear.com/st6vli.html

The description says 80 lumens output, 70 minutes battery run time, 5.87 in. aluminum body, high pressure Xenon bulb, high tensile pocket/belt clip, water resistance o-ring sealed and anti-roll bezel.

For only US$27.95, that sounds like a deal to me! What do you think? 

- Thomas


----------



## Kershaw (Nov 20, 2005)

Never seen it, but I'm curious to see how it performs against other flashlights in the 30-40 dollar price range like the SL scorpion.


----------



## CLHC (Nov 20, 2005)

If you do get this, maybe you can "show and tell" at the CPF get together for the Bay Area in December. . .Is this the same post as the one in the *Incandescent* section? Just curious. . .


----------



## lexina (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Inexpensive Surefire type light! Stryker LX6AK2! Have you folks seen this?*




ThomasH said:


> Hey have you folks seen this Surefire type flashlight? The LX6AK2 Stryker?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No description on the lamp assembly so can't tell if it can use a Surefire P60 lamp assembly or if lens is glass. If it's compatible, looks like a good deal. Hopefully it doesn't use the mini-PR type bulbs found on Chinese 'Police' xenon lights. Maybe you could send a query to the seller.


----------



## Skyclad01 (Nov 20, 2005)

I was browsing through thier site and found this http://www.tacticalperformancegear.com/taoppr.html

Im curious as to what the real price of it is.


----------



## Kershaw (Nov 20, 2005)

Skyclad01 said:


> I was browsing through thier site and found this http://www.tacticalperformancegear.com/taoppr.html
> 
> Im curious as to what the real price of it is.


 
:huh2: the real price of what?


----------



## Skyclad01 (Nov 20, 2005)

[font=arial, helvetica][/font]









[font=arial, helvetica]Stryker, 6V Lithium





Regular price: $31.95
Sale price: *$27.95*[/font]









[font=arial, helvetica]Stryker, 6V Lithium for orders of 250.00 or more 





Regular price: $24.95
Sale price: *$0.00*[/font]


On the left, it says Regular price is $31.95, and is on sale for $27.95. Yet, on the right is the same light and it states the regular price is $24.95


----------



## Mike Painter (Nov 20, 2005)

Skyclad01 said:


> On the left, it says Regular price is $31.95, and is on sale for $27.95. Yet, on the right is the same light and it states the regular price is $24.95[/QUOTE]
> 
> Sounds like what my uncle used to do for grocery store ads.
> He'd put things that normally sold for 87 cents on sale at three for 89 cents.
> ...


----------



## TorchMan (Nov 20, 2005)

I've got to wonder if this is the same Stryker that makes the VG? If so, that one has wattage claims like these prices.


----------



## 270winchester (Nov 20, 2005)

Great, just what we needed, another SF 6P knock off. I live by my principle, of "if it looks like a Surefire, sounds like a Surefire, with specs like Surefire, but with 1/2 the price, then it's a knock off".

I've been boycotting Surefire knock-offs for a while, add this one to the list I suppose...


----------



## larryk (Nov 20, 2005)

Maybe they discount the lights if you order is $ 250.00 or more.


----------



## Trashman (Nov 20, 2005)

I don't see any mention as to the type of LA it uses. If it isn't interchangeable with one of the major brands such as Surefire, Streamlight, Pila, etc., then I'd be a little bit worried. The good thing is that it isn't too expensive. A light in this price range should be decent, and who knows, it could be a lucky find. On the other hand, right now on ebay, I see that there is a black Surefire G2 Nitrolon with a Buy It Now price of $32.99 and that includes free shipping.


----------



## Trashman (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Inexpensive Surefire type light! Stryker LX6AK2! Have you folks seen this?*

This thread is a double post of *this one*, so I'm closing this one.

Oh, wait a second, that's not my job and I can't actually do that! Just kidding! (hee, hee)


But I'm not kidding about this thread being posted twice by the same person. I didn't think that was possible with this software.


----------



## Empath (Nov 20, 2005)

*Re: Inexpensive Surefire type light! Stryker LX6AK2! Have you folks seen this?*

Thomas, I've merged your two threads together. Posting multiple threads across different forums isn't permitted.


----------



## lexina (Nov 20, 2005)

Skyclad01 said:


> [font=arial, helvetica][/font]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you go to the Home page, it says the torch is FREE if you buy more than $200 (on the Tactical page, the amount stated is $250!). I am inclined to think that it uses the mini-PR bulbs common in Chinese xenon lights which are reasonably bright but not a match for the SF LAs.


----------



## Mark2 (Nov 20, 2005)

I have one of these, maybe I'll do a short review if there is enough interest.

Edit: Okay, here it is: Review and comparison to the Surefire 6P


----------



## assassin337 (Nov 20, 2005)

thanks for the review mark very helpful.


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the detailed review Mark!





So, it sounds like a pretty good deal? I'd use a lanyard for sure! 

- Thomas


----------



## ThomasH (Nov 23, 2005)

Hi Empath,

Thanks for the merge, sorry I double posted - I wasn't sure which place was best, my apologies! 

- Thomas


----------



## sleidig1 (May 6, 2006)

They are selling for 19.99 at New graham, I have always had great service from them.

http://newgraham.com/detail.aspx?ID=5654


----------



## mdocod (May 7, 2006)

if you are looking for a budget metal bodied china light with surefire compatable lamps- the ultrafire series tactical lights are pretty solid in my experience... The finish is not that great (they will scratch up easily)... but if you don't mind the scratches, the bodies are tough as nails- they are also dirt cheap, and depending on where you buy them- many of them come with glass lenses. They come in 6, 9, and 12V version (2, 3, and 4 cell respectivally)... I have had a positive experience with the ebay seller "Ioak" for one of these.


----------



## Bill97z (Nov 30, 2006)

I came across these for 18 bucks and it seemed like a pretty good deal! Gonna order one.

http://www.nightstarflashlight.com/customer/product.php?productid=2248&cat=230&page=1


----------

